# Thinking about getting an XDM 3.8 in 9mm



## asant88 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just picked up my first handgun in February, an HK P30L. Its a great gun, but not exactly practical to carry, I've had my eye on the XDM and im wondering if its worth it.
:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never shot the compact model but I have shot the standard 9xdm and I liked it real well. The pistol was brand new and the trigger was very smooth and positive. I say go for it as I don't think you will regret it. :smt023


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I to have also never fired the 3.8 inch model but I have the 4.5 and it is a very nice gun.
Very easy to shoot, High Capacity mags, accurate to a T and looks real good.


----------



## asant88 (Feb 27, 2010)

awesome, thanks guys, ill be heading out sometime this week to pick one up. YOU BET!:smt023


----------



## mwkatm (May 10, 2010)

I was able to shoot both the 3.8 XDm in 9mm and the Regular model. I chose the 3.8 over the 4.5in based on how it felt in my hand. I used them as range guns at my local shop, my groups were very consistant with the 3.8 and I like the balance in my hands.

I recommend the 3.8 You'll love it.

Enjoy


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

*Springfield XDM*

I hope you have your XDM 3.8 by now, because I don't think you can go wrong with this weapon. I started with the 9mm XD Tactical 5" barrel earlier this year and I was hooked at first shot. I had not fired a weapon since making it home from Viet Nam in 1970 and had been wanting to get a handgun for a couple of years. I did a lot of research online and found a lot of happy Springfield owners. Finally, a friend of mine and I went to the range and I fired his Sig, Ruger, Beretta and lastly, the Springfield XD Tactical .40 cal. I was so impressed with the XD, I bought one as soon as we left the range, going for the 9mm instead of the .40. A few months later I bought the XDM 3.8 .40 cal and my admiration just grew. A few weeks ago, I bought the XD Sub Compact .40. and use it as my carry weapon. I can't say enough about each gun and my favorite depends on which one is in my hand at the time. I've fired a variety of rounds in each one and with the exception of a FTE with my very first shot with the Tactical, I've had no problems whatsoever with the weapons. I don't know if you've read the durability test, but it's amazing what they put the gun through and it kept firing without mishap. As far as accuracy, I have no problem hitting my aiming point. There's not a lot of difference in recoil from the 9 to the 40 and they're all so much fun to shoot, I feel like a kid in a candy store each time I go to the range. I'm saving my pennies for a .45, but I haven't decided which one yet. If you've gotten yours, I hope you're having as much fun with it as I am with mine.


----------



## BrooklynBoy (Jul 26, 2010)

*Springfield XD9 sub compact*

I purchased this after a great deal of research. I wanted something with stopping power and safety features. I have a Bersa Thunder .380 and a SW Sigma .40. The XD9 is right in the middle and i love it. It is my primary CCW and I put between 200-300 rounds a week thru it at the range.


----------



## BrooklynBoy (Jul 26, 2010)

*Longevity*



Edward said:


> I hope you have your XDM 3.8 by now, because I don't think you can go wrong with this weapon. I started with the 9mm XD Tactical 5" barrel earlier this year and I was hooked at first shot. I had not fired a weapon since making it home from Viet Nam in 1970 and had been wanting to get a handgun for a couple of years. I did a lot of research online and found a lot of happy Springfield owners. Finally, a friend of mine and I went to the range and I fired his Sig, Ruger, Beretta and lastly, the Springfield XD Tactical .40 cal. I was so impressed with the XD, I bought one as soon as we left the range, going for the 9mm instead of the .40. A few months later I bought the XDM 3.8 .40 cal and my admiration just grew. A few weeks ago, I bought the XD Sub Compact .40. and use it as my carry weapon. I can't say enough about each gun and my favorite depends on which one is in my hand at the time. I've fired a variety of rounds in each one and with the exception of a FTE with my very first shot with the Tactical, I've had no problems whatsoever with the weapons. I don't know if you've read the durability test, but it's amazing what they put the gun through and it kept firing without mishap. As far as accuracy, I have no problem hitting my aiming point. There's not a lot of difference in recoil from the 9 to the 40 and they're all so much fun to shoot, I feel like a kid in a candy store each time I go to the range. I'm saving my pennies for a .45, but I haven't decided which one yet. If you've gotten yours, I hope you're having as much fun with it as I am with mine.


Edward-

Do these weapons have a life span on them? After a few thousand rounds what should I expect? Just curious


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

*XDm 9mm Trigger Questtion*

I have a quick question/clarification regarding the trigger system on the XDm 9mm. My question is this, is the trigger Double Action only, like it is listed at Buds and other vendors or is DA/SA like the Springfield site leads me to believe?

I've been researching 9mm since I went to the range a two weeks ago. What has caught my attention most about the Springfield XDm 9mm is the incredible value that they give you for the money in terms of the case and the included accessories. Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on one in a few weeks when I take my CCW class.

Cheers,
Ghost


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ghost23 said:


> I've been researching 9mm since I went to the range a two weeks ago. What has caught my attention most about the Springfield XDm 9mm *is the incredible value that they give you for the money in terms of the case and the included accessories. * Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on one in a few weeks when I take my CCW class.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ghost


Seriously? The box will end up shoved in the back of your storage room, and the accessories will find their way to a box on the floor next to all the other crap they send with guns, assuming you have more than one.

I sold my XD because of some reliability issues (XD Compact). It kept stovepiping and that is uncommon in 9mm's. I bought a S&W M&P about a month ago, and I've put about 1200 rounds thru it thus far with no problems. Accessories are usually not that helpful and can be had at a decent price after the fact if deemed necessary. Buy a quality pistol regardless of the "value" of the box it comes in.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ghost23 said:


> I have a quick question/clarification regarding the trigger system on the XDm 9mm. My question is this, is the trigger Double Action only, like it is listed at Buds and other vendors or is DA/SA like the Springfield site leads me to believe?
> 
> I've been researching 9mm since I went to the range a two weeks ago. What has caught my attention most about the Springfield XDm 9mm is the incredible value that they give you for the money in terms of the case and the included accessories. Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on one in a few weeks when I take my CCW class.
> 
> ...


The XD/XMD is not DA, it is actually a single action format is the striker is fully cocked prior to release. As for the gear, gotta agree with Zhurdan, all my "XD Gear" case included is the basement, it sucks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BrooklynBoy said:


> Edward-
> 
> Do these weapons have a life span on them? After a few thousand rounds what should I expect? Just curious


A few thousand? Just a dirty gun. XDs (and probably the "M") do have an issue with hi round counts in that given a hard enough run the loaded chamber indicator likes to break, other than that a modern firearm of decent make should last well past 30,000 rds. Google XD torture test and see what you can find, not that I put a whole lot of faith in those sorts of tests, but it's a decent look at what the gun will take, or rather what _that gun _will take.


----------

